# Bad events occurring on CD1 - the pits!!



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

Today I found out that cycle #23 did not work. That means that next cycle will be 2 years.

What makes it worse is when something *else* bad happens on these days. For example, today I went into a retail store to ask them to place my flyer outside their window where lots of flyers with the same product are pinned up. The lady asked to see my flyer and said "No thank you we have enough."

I think I could have handled this rejection on any other day of my cycle, but it happened on the day I started to spot with AF around the corner. I walked away feeling like chewed dog meat, and could hardly wait to get home. 

How do you ladies deal with other bad things  that come up coincidentally the same day of the start of your cycle, when you are down already? Can we please get some stories so we can laugh and put this awful stuff in a better light?


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

May I ask why your next cycle won't be for another 2yrs?

My husband and I are unable to conceive naturally unfortunately so I can't really compare my experience to yours. My cycles are all programmed so I'm usually that dosed up with cyclogest that AF doesn't come until after I have stopped taking it - after a BFN  

I do have my bad days though, as you know from commenting on my post, but maybe if you don't have anyone you can chat to about it around you, as I have found, there is always someone here to chat too.


----------



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Tinks

No i mean next month will be 2 years trying to conceive (cycle #24). My cycle comes every month on the dot at 9a.m. on the 11th day of high temps. Nothing ever changes, no matter what we do. It is quite creepy how predictable it is, but then again I can really plan around it (i.e. AF will show next Wed, so I will make sure not to hang out with so-and-so and her baby/pregnant belly because I will be disappointed AF showed.)
Apparently, my husband and I are unable to conceive naturally as well, although we have no idea why. 

Anyway, I am over what happened yesterday, the event just happened to occur while I was vulnerable. 

I am sorry you have to take cyclogest to jump start things. Some things in life are very unfair. Hey, its thanksgiving in the US, maybe we should join them and think of something to be thankful for, hehe!


----------



## woodtiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi RedCandle

I first posted this reply to say you may have a short luteal phase (11 days) and suggest using cyclogest from ovulation to test day - but I've just seen another post where you mention having done IVF and IUI cycles so I guess that's not very helpful to you !

I'm sorry for what you're going through. This is a very hard road. We're just over 2years ttc now, 1 failed IUI and IVF. 
You are definitely not alone. 

Best of luck.


----------



## angemer (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi RedCandle

I know what you mean - 2 days after our meeting with the Doctor after our failed IVF I got the cc'd letter he sent to the NHS to ask for me to be put on the ICSI list.  He'd written - "fertilisation rates were Dreadful, so please change her ot the ICSI list" - I just found it so insensitive and derogatory and felt like the world was against us.  Then hubby got horrid note on his car from some person saying "if you park like this again and block me in I will make sure you never drive your car again"!!  (he was parked fine, not blocking anyone)
It does just make you think the world has something against you and just pulls you down.  Try to keep positive and know that in general people are good and nice to others, its just the rotten ones stand out more unfortunately.
Lots of luck with everything


----------

